# Stain reccomendations for my verticle cedar siding



## Windows (Feb 22, 2010)

Never use Behr on exterior applications. Too many people have too many problems, particularly with their stains. There are many threads on this board on exactly this topic if you want to read more opinions. Recently used woodscapes solid to stain a poplar chair and it turned out very well.


----------



## Expert Paint (Jul 24, 2012)

*Yes*

Woodscapes solid color will last 8-10 years easy on rough sawn. I live in aspen where we gut punished with UV and moisture .. . and woodscapes is time tested to keep its color longer than other products ive used (ie cabots, woodkraft) I have heard good things about that arborcoat, but it has only been around for about 4-5 years and hasnt been time tested.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

NEVER USE BEHR AT ALL! If you want a good laugh, read the posts about its CR rating on CR's own site! Most fall into the "What were you thinking?" category! It wins for price point. It, by the way, has slipped from its top slot in most categories last I looked. 

I used Benjamin Moore products most but know Sherwin Williams Woodscapes Acrylic and its sister product from MAB (which it acquired) best. Amazing stuff. You can get it tinted to whatever color you want.

This assumes you want a solid color stain though? I would recommend other semi-transparent stains.


----------



## mpnret (Nov 11, 2010)

What semi-transparent stains would you recommend? I have rough vertical cedar siding that I will be power washing and re-staining.


----------



## Matthewt1970 (Sep 16, 2008)

My first choice would be Pittsburg Sunproof but I would have no problems with Benjamin Moore and Sherwin Williams latex stains.


----------



## Jmayspaint (May 4, 2013)

mpnret said:


> What semi-transparent stains would you recommend? I have rough vertical cedar siding that I will be power washing and re-staining.



It depends a lot on what type of stain is on the surface currently, and what condition it's in. 
Sikkens Log and Siding, or the 123 system have preformed the best for me on rough cedar, but it may not be appropriate depending on what's on there now. 

I general, it's best to stick with the same base that you started with (oil on oil, water on water) 
Or, strip completely and start over.


----------



## mpnret (Nov 11, 2010)

It was last done about 4 years ago with Wolman Raincoat Semi-Transparent Cedar. I realize it's not a favorite on the forum but it held up fairly well. I will be pretty much starting over with power washing, cleaner and neutralizer so I can go any direction at this point. Just looking to get a quality product with some natural cedar color in it.


----------



## Jmayspaint (May 4, 2013)

I highly recommend the Sikkens log and siding for longevity. It is a film forming product. The first coat soaks into the wood, and the second coat gives it a slight sheen. 
The color selection is somewhat limited, and they are all pretty dark. 
We put some of the 'natural' color Sikkens on some cedar shakes a couple weeks ago.


----------



## mpnret (Nov 11, 2010)

I'm kind of gun shy about a product that may darken the wood. I had that happen once and really wasn't happy with it for the life of the product. I'm thinking about BM Arborcoat with Cedar color in either semi-transparent or semi solid. Here is a pic from a few years ago with the Wolman rain Coat Cedar semi transparent. It's a bit more weathered at this point.


----------



## alexjoe (Jun 10, 2013)

Looking nice


----------

